# Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln



## Simon1961 (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebe Angefreunde,
das hier ist mein erster Post und ich stelle mich und mein Anliegen einmal kurz vor.|rolleyes
Meine Name ist Simon und ich komme aus Berlin(W),sorry kein Bock auf blöde anmache ...nichts für ungut für meine umländer:g.
 Ichbin nun nach HH gezogen und stelle fest das ich mit mein süßwasser geangel hier nicht weiter komme.
Daher  würde ich mich gerne an euch Profis wenden für Div. oder bzw Viiiele  Fragen die ich im Bezug auf das Meerforellenangeln habe.
Ich habe mir  die Dvd Sammlung über Meerforellen bestellt und auch schon die ersten 4  Teile gesehen..... was soll ich sagen... ich fange wieder bei Null an.
So  zum Angeln : Ich fahre im Juni ach Dänemark und würde im Urlaub auch  gerne Angeln gehen*wurde von meiner Gattin genehmigt  *
ich habe  mir jetzt eine neue Angel und eine neue Rolle bestellt. Nachdem was ich  hier lesen konnte werde ich jetzt nicht näher darauf eingehen,ihr habt  so tolles Äquickment da kann ich noch nicht mithalten.
So möchte ich gerne Angel:
1 Rute soll ein 20g Spiroline mit einer Garnelenfliege haben und einer gefolchtenden schnur.
1 Rute möchte ich mit einem Blinker bestücken.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
1. was für Wirbel muß ich nehmen für den blinker ( 20g)

2. welche Wirbel für den Spirolino? bitte mit größenangabe
3. Wie groß solten die Sprengringe bei einem 20g Blinker sein?
4.  ich möchte gerne ein oder 2 blinker umbauen mit einer Hacken, welche  größe muss ich da nehmen *marke wäre auch schön zu wissen*
5. ich muß vor dem spirolino eine Perle setzen ,leider steht nirgents welche gröre oder welche Farbe ich nehmen muß.

Ich  habe da noch einige andere Fragen ... aber das sollte erst einmal  reichen..... ich würde gerne ... wenn das alles beantworte ist noch ein  wenig mehr wissen.
Ich hoffe das war jetz nicht zu dreist... mit der  Fragerei.... aber ich möchte mich vor all den Profis in Dänemark nicht  blamieren.
Gruß aus HH Simon


----------



## M3ggid0 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295227


----------



## angler1996 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*



Simon1961 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angefreunde,
> das hier ist mein erster Post und ich stelle mich und mein Anliegen einmal kurz vor.|rolleyes
> Meine Name ist Simon und ich komme aus Berlin(W),sorry kein Bock auf blöde anmache ...nichts für ungut für meine umländer:g.
> Ichbin nun nach HH gezogen und stelle fest das ich mit mein süßwasser geangel hier nicht weiter komme.
> ...


ja, tut es 

Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.
Der Ostteil kann das besser beantworten#c:m
Gruß A.


----------



## zander67 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*



Simon1961 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angefreunde,
> das hier ist mein erster Post und ich stelle mich und mein Anliegen einmal kurz vor.|rolleyes
> Meine Name ist Simon und ich komme aus Berlin(W),sorry kein Bock auf blöde anmache ...nichts für ungut für meine umländer:g.
> Ichbin nun nach HH gezogen und stelle fest das ich mit mein süßwasser geangel hier nicht weiter komme.
> ...



http://www.trout-fishing.de/gummiperlen,484/

Und hier die Antwort aus dem Osten.
Die 4 oder die 6 mm sind ok.

VG


----------



## Rosi (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

Hallo Simon, meine erste Frage hatte ähnliches Format, war blos nicht so ausführlich.
Also mach dir nichts daraus. Was da so tolles als Equipment (zu deutsch Ausrüstung) zu lesen ist, he, du bist im Internet. Ich fahre auch mit meinem Ferrari zur Arbeit, wenn ich Lust dazu habe. Kannst du den Wahrheitsgehalt überprüfen? 

Meerforellen, die richtigen Bedingungen am richtigen Ort. Wie groß Wirbel oder Sprengringe sind ist piepegal, Hauptsache sie tragen so 5-10Kg. Und rutschen dir nicht durch den letzten Rutenring.
Vor dem Sbirolino ist keine Perle zwingend. Höchstens damit du das Ding besser siehst. Hinter dem Sbiro auch nicht, aber gut, sie schont den Wirbel.
Einzelhaken, kannst mal hier nachlesen.


----------



## Simon1961 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

Danke rosi,
ich werde mir  die restlichen infos woanders besorgen. nett das DU dir die zeit genommen hast zu antworten,ich denke hier sollte man nur schreiben wenn man in der oberliga spielt,für anfänger scheint hier kein platz zu sein,auch den rest danke ich für die links.
gruß simon


----------



## vermesser (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

Mir fällt nicht viel mehr ein, als in meinem Beitrag steht. Für Sbiro weiß Rosi mehr.


----------



## bennyhill (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

Jetzt zu deinen Fragen: *Die von mir empfohlenen Größen sind Durchschnittswerte die sich in der Praxis bewährt haben und je nach Materialqualität leicht nach oben und unten abweichen können.*
1. was für Wirbel muß ich nehmen für den blinker ( 20g)
* Größe 8-10 z.B. Sovik, Profiblinker oder andere hochwertige Wirbel (nicht sparen!)* 
2. welche Wirbel für den Spirolino? bitte mit größenangabe
* Größe 8-10 z.B. Sovik, Profiblinker oder andere hochwertge Wirbel*
3. Wie groß solten die Sprengringe bei einem 20g Blinker sein?
*ca. 8mm*
4.  ich möchte gerne ein oder 2 blinker umbauen mit einer Hacken, welche  größe muss ich da nehmen *marke wäre auch schön zu wissen*
Owner Seatrout Haken S61 schwarz chrom. Hat, ganz wichtig, ein großes Öhr für den Sprengring und ist sehr scharf : Größe 2
5. ich muß vor dem spirolino eine Perle setzen ,leider steht nirgents welche gröre oder welche Farbe ich nehmen muß.
*Die Perle dient in erster Linie dem Schutz des Knotens. Farbe und Größe ist zweitrangig, Empfehung: ca4-6 mm Farbe egal.

Gruß bennyhill
* 
Ich  habe da noch einige andere Fragen ... aber das sollte erst einmal  reichen..... ich würde gerne ... wenn das alles beantworte ist noch ein  wenig mehr wissen.
Ich hoffe das war jetz nicht zu dreist... mit der  Fragerei.... aber ich möchte mich vor all den Profis in Dänemark nicht  blamieren.
Gruß aus HH Simon[/QUOTE]


----------



## FeederAnglerBRV (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*



Simon1961 schrieb:


> Danke rosi,
> ich werde mir  die restlichen infos woanders besorgen. nett das DU dir die zeit genommen hast zu antworten,ich denke hier sollte man nur schreiben wenn man in der oberliga spielt,für anfänger scheint hier kein platz zu sein,auch den rest danke ich für die links.
> gruß simon



Mal unabhängig davon wo in Dänemark du auf Meerforellen angeln möchtest hier einfach ein paar allgemeine Tipps: Das wichtigste beim Meerforellenangeln ist, dass du unterwegs bist, viele Würfe und Kilometer machst. Du musst die Fische Suchen. Das heißt leider manchmal auch dass du je nach Wind und Wetter ein paar Kilometer mehr mit dem Auto zurücklegst. Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass es nichts bringt 20 mal am Tag den Köder zu wechseln stattdessen solltest du deinen Ködern vertrauen und lieber häufiger die Stellen wechseln. Egal ob Sbirolino oder Blinker ich würde an deiner Stelle eine längere Rute nehmen (ab 3.00m) und monofile Schnur in der Stärke 0,22mm - 0,25mm, eventuell als Vorfach Flourocarbon. Dann kann ich dir aufjedenfall noch die Bücher von North Guiding empfehlen welche auch für Kenner gut sind, da die verschiedenen Hot Spots der verschiedenen Regionen beschrieben werden inkl. Anfahrtsweg.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

Gerade weil die Mefos viel rumziehen, kenne ich aus Diskussionen mit Mefoanglern zwei Varianten, die immer wieder genannt werden.

Und beide scheinen zu funktionieren, wie Fänge belegen. 

Dass Mefos ziehen und mal hier, mal dort sind, liegt beiden Theorien zu Grunde und dürfte daher mal stimmig vorausgesetzt werden.

Die eine Angelvariante ist dann die, welche hier FeederAnglerBRV vorstellt, viel wandern um aktiv die Fische zu suchen.

Ich kenne aber auch Angler (die fangen!), und das ist die zweite Variante, die genau deswegen stur am Platz bleiben, eben WEIL die Forellen ziehen. 

Weil sie sagen, es gibt typische Plätze, die immer wieder Fisch bringen und daher klar ist, dass Forellen da auch immer wieder auf ihren Zügen vorbei kommen. 
Man muss also nur ausdauernd angeln, um die vorbeikommenden Fische dann erwischen zu können..

Würde man ständig wandern, würde man evtl. genau dann weglaufen, wenn 5 Minuten später da die Mefos kommen würden..

Da ich die Angler kennen und weiss, dass alle ihre Fische fangen, würde ich eher zur zweiten (fauleren) Variante tendieren...
;-)))

Bin aber KEIN MeFo-Experte!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

da kommt dann wieder der alte Spruch zur Geltung:
Wer fängt hat recht...

Blöd, wenn wie hier dann ALLE Methoden fangen ;-)))))


----------



## zander67 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

Wenn man sein Revier kennt, weiß man irgendwann auch, bei welchen Stellen es Sinn macht, diese auch intensiv zu beangeln.
 Meiner Meinung nach, ziehen Meerforellen zwar umher, fressen aber hauptsächlich an bestimmten Stellen.
 Die Strandabschnitte dazwischen, bringen trotz intensiver Befischung nur selten Fisch, obwohl sie sehr verdächtig aussehen.
 Die sonst nicht so erfolgreiche Zeit, kann man auch in die Top-Stelle investieren.

 VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

Auch da kenn ich andere Sichtweisen, die sagen, die Forellen sind Forellen und packen, wenns glitzert in der Nähe (auch beim ziehen) oder man hat zumindest Anstupser oder Nachläufer, auch wenn sie den Köder nicht nehmen.

Andere wiederum sagen, Du musst recht genau, Köder, Farbe und Führung treffen, um die Forelle zum beissen zu kriegen

Wie gesagt, mir persönlich fehlt die Erfahrung, sind Aussagen von Leuten, erfolgreichen MeFo-Anglern die (dooferweise ALLE) gut fangen....


----------



## Rosi (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

Revier Ostseeküste, die Superstelle aus 2016 kann in 2017 nach einigen Stürmen oder Neubuhnenbau tote Hose sein. Die Küste verändert sich, die Rinnen versanden oder bilden sich anderswo neu. Bei auflandigem Wind mit Hochwasser angelt man besser an breiten Stränden, denn die schmalen Strände sind überflutet und trübes Wasser. Bei ablandigem Wind und niedrigem Wasserstand kann man sich u.U. sogar vor die Steinpackungen stellen. 
Ursache für Ansammlungen von Mefosüchtigen an bestimmten Stellen ist oft einfach die Erreichbarkeit. Kurzer Weg vom Parkplatz zum Strand. Strand ohne Buhnen. Solch eine Stelle muß nicht im Meerforellenführer stehen. Die finden die Leute von alleine. 
Wenn schon ein Watangler im Wasser steht, dann ist es nicht verkehrt sich daneben zu stellen. Vielleicht kennt der sich ja aus?
Ich bin ja mehr der Meinung, daß das Zeitfenster entscheidend ist, nicht die Stelle. 
Wobei es auch die Umstände zu genau dieser Zeit sein können. Denn wenn sich z.B. der Wind legt, dann an allen Stellen zur gleichen Zeit.


----------



## Meefo 46 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Meerforellenangeln*

Moin Simon.

Zu deinen Fragen hast du ja einige gute Antworten bekommen.

 Diese Haken habe ich montiert in grösse 1und 2 und 1/0 grosses Öhr 

Und in Flucht  

https://www.angelsport.de/vmc-super-light-inline-single-haken_0150959.html

Bin auch angefangen mit 1 schritt 1 wurf wenn du dann fängige 

stellen hast lohnt es sich auch diese etwas länger abzufischen.

Als lesestoff Die Rapsbande Meerforellenangeln und Mein

 2.bester Angelplatz Deutsche Ostseeküste und 2.bester 

Angelplatz Dänische  Ostseeküste .


gruss jochen


----------

